# BUSTED -Petrino fired after motorcycle accident with 25yr old girlfriend



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2012)

Ark coach Petrino had passenger on motorcycle ride

FAYETTEVILLE, Ark. — Arkansas coach Bobby Petrino had a female passenger with him during a weekend motorcycle ride that ended with a crash that sent him to the hospital, according to a police report released Thursday.

Petrino, who is married with four children, didn't mention he had a passenger during a news conference on Tuesday, two days after Sunday's accident, and a school statement that day quoted Petrino's family as saying "no other individuals" were involved.

The 51-year-old Petrino said then that he had spent the day with his wife, Becky, at a lake and was going for an evening ride. According to the police report, he was joined by former Arkansas volleyball player and current Razorback Foundation fundraiser Jessica Dorrell, who is 25.

"When I came out of the ditch, there was a lady there that had flagged down a car," Petrino said Tuesday, nursing four broken ribs and wearing a neck brace to support a cracked neck vertebra. "The guy that was in the passenger's seat said, 'Get in, we'll just take you right to the hospital instead of waiting,' and so I got in the car and they headed toward Fayetteville."

Dorrell didn't immediately return a message seeking comment. A Petrino spokesman, Zack Higbee, declined immediate comment.

Dorrell was hired March 28 by Petrino as the student-athlete development coordinator. She is in charge of organizing the recruiting process for the football team, including initial eligibility for each incoming player.

The police report said Petrino was riding with Dorrell when he lost control of his motorcycle for an unknown reason. Dorrell said in the report that she wasn't sure what caused the accident, during which Petrino was unable to maneuver a turn and laid the motorcycle down on its left side while sliding off the rural, two-lane highway about 20 miles southeast of Fayetteville.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

I wonder if Petrino's wife knew about his new friend Jessica.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> when he lost control of his motorcycle for an unknown reason.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sooooooeeeeyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2012)

He's got some splaining to do.


----------



## Resica (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ark coach Petrino had passenger on motorcycle ride
> 
> FAYETTEVILLE, Ark. — Arkansas coach Bobby Petrino had a female passenger with him during a weekend motorcycle ride that ended with a crash that sent him to the hospital, according to a police report released Thursday.
> 
> ...



When asked if he was alone, he said yes!!  Oops!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of the "passenger".

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...sas-petrino-female-passanger-crash/54058556/1


----------



## Resica (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonder how her fiancee feels about her ride?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 5, 2012)

Resica said:


> Wonder how her fiancee feels about her ride?



Like Jeff said, someone gots some splaining to do.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if Petrino's wife knew about his new friend Jessica. e
> 
> He will probably leave her a note telling her that he is leaving her.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here's a pic of the "passenger".
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...sas-petrino-female-passanger-crash/54058556/1



Obviously a well qualified individual for a position in my organization


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 5, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Obviously a well qualified individual for a position in my organization



You noticed?..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Here's a pic of the "passenger".
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/coll...sas-petrino-female-passanger-crash/54058556/1






Gal looked like she could eat korn on da cob thru a picket fence.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 5, 2012)

Presser tonight at 9:45..     

LOL at this fool....

If he had red panties on his head, at least I would have some respect for him...


----------



## ACguy (Apr 5, 2012)

Something fishy is going on. Should be interesting to see how this works out.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 5, 2012)

Resica said:


> Wonder how her fiancee feels about her ride?



Disappointed at a minimum, I'd wager.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

> Arkansas puts Bobby Petrino on leave
> 
> Clearly, Petrino’s bosses are ticked. Arkansas athletic director Jeff Long announced at a press conference late Thursday night that Petrino had been placed on paid leave, and Long said he would conduct a review of both Petrino and Dorrell.
> 
> ...



Petrino is toast. I bet he is fired within a week or two.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

I just hope that the motorcycle is OK.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 6, 2012)

dont ya just hate it when that happens


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Petrino is 51, she is 25. 

I wonder if Petrino has any daughters her age?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 6, 2012)

Come on man... It was just a motorcycle ride


----------



## golffreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Petrino is toast. I bet he is fired within a week or two.



Serves him right for dumping the Falcons the way he did. Although, they are better off without him. Not to mention what his family will go through.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gal looked like she could eat korn on da cob thru a picket fence.



Ah yes, the expected response from someone who's always done better.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 6, 2012)

For some hysterical photo shopped pics,  check out the Fark board,  at tigerdroppings.com.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 6, 2012)

Petrino has a wife a 4 children and I'm sure their lives have been turned upside-down.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Petrino has a wife a 4 children and I'm sure their lives have been turned upside-down.



karma


----------



## carver (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> karma



Karma x2


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Petrino has a wife a 4 children and I'm sure their lives have been turned upside-down.



Really, who cares???

This is the sports world, not the real world.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 6, 2012)

Another "Chosen" one shows his true collors......Salaries over a million a year must be the cause of STUPID !!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/rattlehead666/bobbypetrino_motorcycleblondeoffback.gif


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 6, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Really, who cares???
> 
> This is the sports world, not the real world.



Some people care


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/rattlehead666/bobbypetrino_motorcycleblondeoffback.gif


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep, the fark board is loaded with pics on Petrino


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2012)

This dude is in a heap of trouble.  They are talking about sexual harrasment now.  If a faculty member has sex, even if it consensual, it can be considered harrasment according to the University of Arkansas.  They are going to have to can him just to protect their intrest.

Man oh man, I bet he ain't sleeping to well at night.  Ooooo weeeee mommy petrino mad too.

At least this has brought all of us together on Woody's.


----------



## Sine Nomen (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, but how was the bike?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Crimson said:


> This dude is in a heap of trouble.  They are talking about sexual harrasment now.  If a faculty member has sex, even if it consensual, it can be considered harrasment according to the University of Arkansas.  They are going to have to can him just to protect their intrest.
> 
> Man oh man, I bet he ain't sleeping to well at night.  Ooooo weeeee mommy petrino mad too.
> 
> At least this has brought all of us together on Woody's.



I believe you are correct. The more details the AD finds out the worse it looks for Petrino. Him hiring her last week and being her direct supervisor is gonna look real, real bad.

BTW - Arkansas is in the middle is their Spring practice. What a terrible time for your head coach to be suspended.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Apr 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> karma



+3..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2012)

The latest news a little bit ago is that:

BOBBY PETRINO AND DAMON EVANS, (previous athletic director at UGA) ARE  APPARENTLY NOW BECOMING ROOMMATES !!!!!

They should get along very well as both of them are accustomed to NOT telling the truth, as when Damon got caught with someone else drawers in his lap and also Petrino with a really, really, really RED FACE due to a trist with a blonde co-worker and asphalt rash, among other things. 

Yep, that what those $$$$millions will do for you !!!


----------



## Horns (Apr 6, 2012)

Arky has to fire him to put out this fire. I hate it for his players (not him).


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I believe you are correct. The more details the AD finds out the worse it looks for Petrino. Him hiring her last week and being her direct supervisor is gonna look real, real bad.
> 
> BTW - Arkansas is in the middle is their Spring practice. What a terrible time for your head coach to be suspended.



Yeah hiring your mistress isn't a real good idea.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 6, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/rattlehead666/bobbypetrino_motorcycleblondeoffback.gif


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Petrino had a wife a 4 children and I'm sure their lives have been turned upside-down.



Fixed it fer ya'



Unicoidawg said:


> http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/rattlehead666/bobbypetrino_motorcycleblondeoffback.gif







Crimson said:


> Yeah hiring your mistress isn't a real good idea.



As in NEVER.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

I wonder if he gave her a pay raise?


----------



## DSGB (Apr 6, 2012)

Crimson said:


> This dude is in a heap of trouble.  They are talking about sexual harrasment now.  If a faculty member has sex, even if it consensual, it can be considered harrasment according to the University of Arkansas.  They are going to have to can him just to protect their intrest.
> 
> Man oh man, I bet he ain't sleeping to well at night.  Ooooo weeeee mommy petrino mad too.
> 
> At least this has brought all of us together on Woody's.



Or can _her_.



> Long is not the first athletic director to face this type of predicament. In May 1999, Alabama AD Bob Bockrath’s coach, Mike DuBose, lied about a relationship with a secretary after she filed a harassment complaint. Ultimately, the truth came out and the school had to pay the woman $350,000. Did Alabama fire DuBose? Nope. It fired Bockrath. (DuBose went on to win the 1999 SEC title and got himself fired in 2000 for losing.)



http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/andy_staples/04/06/petrino.arkansas.leave/index.html?sct=cf_t11_a0


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw that earlier in an article somewhere. I imagine that young lady's reputation is pretty well ruined in that NW corner of Arkansas.
Folks will label her as a homewrecker or a cheater. What a sad, sad situation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Ah yes, the expected response from someone who's always done better.





Exactly . . .


----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2012)

Now authorities are looking into why the state trooper who provides security for him showed up at the scene of the accident and gave him a ride to the hospital.  

Hmmmm?????  I bet he was drunk.  He looks like an oiler.


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2012)

Now we know why he left Atlanta, Mr Blank would let him do the hiring.


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 6, 2012)

What goes around comes around....


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Exactly . . .



I bet she could skin taters with her hands tied behind her back.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Apr 6, 2012)

to much sun or attempt at to much fun


----------



## ACguy (Apr 6, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Petrino has a wife a 4 children and I'm sure their lives have been turned upside-down.



I an't feel sorry for his wife. The guy is a dirt bag and she should know it .


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 6, 2012)

When you sleep with dogs.  You will get fleas...


----------



## WestGaHunter (Apr 7, 2012)

If I was 51 years old and as ugly as him, I would have told everyone that I was riding the girl around with me. I would have went to confession and told the priest and I aint even catholic. My press conference would have sounded like this.... Dang right I was sleeping with her, she is going to make a bunch of young men happy who visits Ark! 

 I feel sorry for the girls dad myself, show what low standards she has in picking men that she sleeps with.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 7, 2012)

Fire him ... nah, he is winning for them.  They will call in Bill Clinton, another famous arky philander and he will redefine bike riding for Bobby boy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 7, 2012)

It appears that Bobby and maybe even a trooper tried to cover up the crash..  This thing will get dirty before its over


There is a 911 call out there.   Too bad for this site..

he will be fired by next weeks end,.

quote:
Petrino lied about the woman on his bike to save his marriage. Noble? No, he's not noble. But that's why he lied, and I think we all get that. Couple that human reaction to Arkansas' return to national prominence under Petrino, and you can see how Arkansas would overlook the lie and allow Petrino to return. But that woman on the back of Petrino's bike? He hired her last week. Gave her a paid position in the Arkansas football offices. Arkansas can't overlook that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

Go look on the fark board on Tigerdroppings.


----------



## Resica (Apr 7, 2012)

If he hadn't been doing anything wrong he wouldn't have had to lie.  Oh well, felt entitled I guess. Boot him to the curb!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

The crack reporters at Bleacher Report are on it! 



> The person riding with Petrino was none other than 25-year-old Jessica Dorrell. She was on Petrino's staff, so at first glance the ride might have been about business.
> 
> However, after Petrino apologized for what he called a "previous inappropriate relationship" with Dorrell, Arkansas was forced to move in with swift punishment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2012)

Kinda/sorta sounds to me, that she's a "garden tool" . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda/sorta sounds to me, that she's a "garden tool" . . .



Are you saying that she was used to 'rake' in the dirt?


----------



## golffreak (Apr 7, 2012)

Crimson said:


> Now authorities are looking into why the state trooper who provides security for him showed up at the scene of the accident and gave him a ride to the hospital.
> 
> Hmmmm?????  I bet he was drunk.  He looks like an oiler.



This is going to get nasty. More than one person will likely lose their job over this. I really don't see how Petrino keeps his. Especially if he asked the trooper to help him cover it up. Which, if true, will likely turn criminal.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 7, 2012)

first priests-- now football coaches. 

T


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

The Arkansas AD is investigating through Easter and the girl is in hiding. What a mess. 



> *Arkansas AD: Petrino review ongoing during weekend*
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...uYoNiw?docId=833782b2faaa4c34b511ca07b291eabf


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Petrino is 51, she is 25.
> 
> I wonder if Petrino has any daughters her age?



Why? You looking for a date?


----------



## Throwback (Apr 7, 2012)

anyone know what her mama looks like?


T


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 7, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why? You looking for a date?



Mebbe....


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 8, 2012)

TTT for ol' asphalt face, couldn't have happened to a classier guy.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm happy for old Bobby! Glad to see his world crumbling!! Of course I think he has a better chance his wife kicks him to the curb than Arkansas will. After all he is winning games for them!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if the AD has the gumption to fire him.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Question... Was she even hurt at all?  

Been raised around motorcycles all my life and I honestly cannot see a passenger not being hurt when the driver of the bike received such substantial and visible injuries. In fact, many times, the passenger doesn't come out nearly as well as the driver. 

Okay, so they were having an affair, shame on them, but if she wasn't hurt, her being a passenger on the bike just ain't adding up.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Question... Was she even hurt at all?
> 
> Been raised around motorcycles all my life and I honestly cannot see a passenger not being hurt when the driver of the bike received such substantial and visible injuries. In fact, many times, the passenger doesn't come out nearly as well as the driver.
> 
> Okay, so they were having an affair, shame on them, but if she wasn't hurt, her being a passenger on the bike just ain't adding up.



No one knows if she was injured because she has been in hiding since the accident.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No one knows if she was injured because he has been in hiding since the accident.



Well do some of your super stealth investimagating and find out.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well do some of your super stealth investimagating and find out.



I suspect more details will come out in the news cycle in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2012)

Any comment(s) from Mrs Petrino?


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 8, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Question... Was she even hurt at all?
> 
> Been raised around motorcycles all my life and I honestly cannot see a passenger not being hurt when the driver of the bike received such substantial and visible injuries. In fact, many times, the passenger doesn't come out nearly as well as the driver.
> 
> Okay, so they were having an affair, shame on them, but if she wasn't hurt, her being a passenger on the bike just ain't adding up.



The police report says she did not sustain any injuries.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 9, 2012)

And the plot thickens...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...azorbacks-coach-bobby-petrino-report-released


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And the plot thickens...
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...azorbacks-coach-bobby-petrino-report-released



 Those folks crack me up! Heck of a coach so we'll just overlook the slime!  And he was dripping with slime when they hired that piece of dog crap!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Typical SEC move, he's good so he gets to stay...*

 

If he was the coach at Tech I could careless about the motorcycle wreck or the cheating on his wife.  The cheating on his wife with a direct report who he hired and he pays though, that's not how you conduct yourself professionally, as is the lying to his boss.  I'm all about separation of professional life and personal life.  In my opinion he just ruined both of his.  If Arky let's him stay, it says a lot about their program.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know what's going to happen. I was sure he was gone, but the longer it goes on, the more I think he stays.


----------



## fredw (Apr 10, 2012)

golffreak said:


> I don't know what's going to happen. I was sure he was gone, but the longer it goes on, the more I think he stays.


Or perhaps they are working on contract settlement terms.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 10, 2012)

ESPN sources are saying he will not return.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 10, 2012)

*espn is reporting he is gone*

News conference tonight to report it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 10, 2012)

He is fired..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 10, 2012)

> FAYETTEVILLE, Ark.—Arkansas athletic director Jeff Long has called an evening news conference to discuss the situation of suspended football coach Bobby Petrino.
> 
> The news conference is set for 7:15 p.m. CDT Tuesday.
> 
> Shortly after the conference was announced, ESPN's Joe Schad and Chris Low reported that Petrino had been fired. The university has not confirmed the story.



I am glad to see karma come full circle on Petrino. I never liked him, thought he did Louisville and the Falcons wrong. 

Glad to see that Arkansas did the right thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, so they were having an affair, shame on them, but if she wasn't hurt, her being a passenger on the bike just ain't adding up. [/QUOTE]

I think maybe the fiance was on the back of the bike and she is covering for him.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Just hours before his dismissal, several Razorback fans had told USA TODAY Sports they ardently supported retaining Petrino.

Said Shod Neely, an industrial engineering major at Arkansas: "I honestly don't care who he has sex with. It's irrelevant to me . . . I'm more worried about going back to losing than anything." "Obviously, he was stupid, but I'm more concerned about winning," said 

Mark Thompsen , a 33-year-old former Army sergeant who served in Iraq and is pursuing a criminal justice major at Arkansas. "All I care about is beating Alabama and LSU. If we beat them I'm okay with it, short of him stringing someone up."

Crazy Arkansas Fans


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Fired Arkansas coach Bobby Petrino released a statement Tuesday night following athletic director Jeff Long's news conference. 

Here's Petrino's statement in full: 

I was informed in writing today at 5:45 p.m. that I was being terminated as head football coach at the University of Arkansas. 

The simplest response I have is: I’m sorry. These two words seem very inadequate. But that is my heart. All I have been able to think about is the number of people I’ve let down by making selfish decisions. I’ve taken a lot of criticism in the past. Some deserved, some not deserved. This time, I have no one to blame but myself. 

I chose to engage in an improper relationship. I also made several poor decisions following the end of that relationship and in the aftermath of the accident. I accept full responsibility for what has happened. 

I’m sure you heard Jeff Long’s reasons for termination. There was a lot of information shared. Given the decision that has been made, this is not the place to debate Jeff’s view of what happened. In the end, I put him in the position of having to sort through my mistakes and that is my fault. 

I have hurt my wife Becky and our four children. I’ve let down the University of Arkansas, my team, coaching staff and everyone associated with the Razorback football program. As a result of my personal mistakes, we will not get to finish our goal of building a championship program. I wish that I had been given the opportunity to meet with the players and staff prior to this evening’s press conference and hope that I will be given the opportunity to give my apologies and say my goodbyes in person. We have left the program in better shape than we found it and I want the Razorback Nation to know that it is my hope that the program achieves the success it deserves. 

My sole focus at this point is trying to repair the damage I’ve done to my family. They did not ask for any of this and deserve better. I am committed to being a better husband, father and human being as a result of this and will work each and every day to prove that to my family, friends and others. 

I love football. I love coaching. I of course hope I can find my way back to the profession I love. In the meantime, I will do everything I can to heal the wounds I have created. 

I want to thank Chancellor [David] Gearhart, Jeff Long, the Board of Trustees, the University administration, faculty, staff, students, alumni and fans for the opportunity to serve as the head football coach at the University of Arkansas for the past 4 years. I was not given an opportunity to continue in that position. I wish that had been the case, but that was not my decision. I wish nothing but the best for the Razorback football program, the University and the entire Razorback Nation.

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/41739/petrino-i-have-no-one-to-blame-but-myself


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just hours before his dismissal, several Razorback fans had told USA TODAY Sports they ardently supported retaining Petrino.
> 
> Said Shod Neely, an industrial engineering major at Arkansas: "I honestly don't care who he has sex with. It's irrelevant to me . . . I'm more worried about going back to losing than anything." "Obviously, he was stupid, but I'm more concerned about winning," said
> 
> ...





Starting to sound like a courtney upshaw story..


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I'll be danged if they didn't fire the idiot.  I really thought Ol' Bill would come in and fix it for the hawgs.

Bye bye Bobby boy!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 11, 2012)

what about the chick? did she get fired too? 

T


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 11, 2012)

He deserved it! And no severance pay!

Falcons and Cardinals wish him well!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Throwback said:


> what about the chick? did she get fired too?
> 
> T



The AD said that it was an internal personnel matter and he could not really comment any further on it.

However three things came out about her hiring

- 159 people applied for her job

- 3 people were actually interviewed

- the hiring process was very short and violated policy

It was also revealed that Petrino gave the girl $20,000 in cash as a "gift"


----------



## tjl1388 (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Throwback (Apr 11, 2012)

anyone know what the chicks mom looks like?


T


----------



## weagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Throwback said:


> what about the chick? did she get fired too?
> 
> T



Since she was his subordinate, the University is going to have to write her a monster check to go away.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! Just Wow! 

Bobby Petrino is a bigger idiot than I thought. 



> Bobby Petrino Nude Photos: Former Coach Reportedly Sent Jessica Dorrell Naked Pictures
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/326901/20120411/bobby-petrino-nude-photos-jessica-dorrell-naked.htm


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wow! Just Wow!
> 
> Bobby Petrino is a bigger idiot than I thought.



 They may release those pics but I don't care to see'um!! Don't even want to think about it!


----------



## Resica (Apr 11, 2012)

Mercy!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wow! Just Wow!
> 
> Bobby Petrino is a bigger idiot than I thought.



She will make a mint off of this. Not including her photo op. Better than social security


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Throwback (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



you're killing me...


T


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 12, 2012)

When you don't beat LSU you get angry. When you get angry you buy a Harley. When you buy a Harley you meet a 25 year old female former volleyball player. When you meet a 25 year old female former volleyball player you invite them to ride your Harley. When the 25 year old female former volleyball player rides on your Harley you end up in a roadside ditch. Don't end up in a roadside ditch.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



That right there is down right funny. Nobody does it like LSUfreak.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> When you don't beat LSU you get angry. When you get angry you buy a Harley. When you buy a Harley you meet a 25 year old female former volleyball player. When you meet a 25 year old female former volleyball player you invite them to ride your Harley. When the 25 year old female former volleyball player rides on your Harley you end up in a roadside ditch. Don't end up in a roadside ditch.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like Bobby was getting into politics as well.


http://deadspin.com/5901394/over-tw...ith-former-miss-motorcycle-mania-bikini-model


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)

Bobby Patrino = Tiger Woods 2.0

Got to give him credit.  Dude has some nice ladies.


----------



## LanierSpots (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Bobby Patrino = Tiger Woods 2.0
> 
> Got to give him credit.  Dude has some nice ladies.




After this, I'm thinking he may be Hall of Fame material.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2012)

You got to give him props!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

Anybody want to buy a slightly used Harley??? 

Bobby Petrino's motorcycle for sale: http://espn.go.com/college-football...ashed-bobby-petrino-being-sold-online-auction


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody want to buy a slightly used Harley???
> 
> Bobby Petrino's motorcycle for sale: http://espn.go.com/college-football...ashed-bobby-petrino-being-sold-online-auction



Low mileage!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2012)

Hey Brown that's my Odell in the new Avatar


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 9, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Low mileage!



rode hard, put away wet....


are we still talking about the motorcycle?


----------



## westcobbdog (May 9, 2012)

funny stuff, and I still hate that punk puketrino.


----------

